# Holidays



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Oh Nath, I am so sorry. I am afraid of holidays too. We just went over with Thanksgiving, it was at my BIL house, like every year, Buddy was not allowed in their house because of hair, they have lab and I was crying holding him. We never could put the presents under Christmas tree with Buddy, and ornaments my daughter made at school with dry pasta could not be on the tree. Last night we had heavy rain, I always get upset with extreme weather thinking Buddy is not in the house. I am the one too who still cries every day, I understand how much it still hurts.
Hugs to you and your puppies.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

The holidays are hard... our Charmy died on January 3. Sammy died the second week in December. Danny died right around Easter... 

Every single dog had their ornaments. The only thing different I've done is that I took Danny's ornament and hung it in my bedroom. And my sister took Sammy's ornament and hung it in her house near his other mementos. These ornaments were homemade for the dogs. Just simple stars with their names on them. But so special. I took them off the tree because I didn't want them to get broken. 

Other than that... the best I can say is that it helps to take a little perspective from the dogs and live in the present sometimes. It helps heal those wounds if you're not constantly licking them.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

It's just a really hard night for me. Usually I like to try and do something nice for the family. Not only was it hard last year with my sister in law taking the family again to her house, but having one Golden getting that diagnoses. Now she is doing it again. I don't even have the strength t say hey it was at your house last year lets switch. I just don't want to deal with the ****.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry you are having a tough time getting through this. No matter what you do or where you do it Belle and General will always be with you in your hearts.

_OUR DOGS NEVER REALLY DIE_
_THEY JUST SNUGGLE DEEP INSIDE THE SAFETY OF OUR HEARTS _

_GENTLY SETTLING DOWN TO SLEEP AMONGST THE MEMORIES WE HAVE SHARED_

_AND FROM THAT SAFE PLACE THEY VENTURE FORTH WHENEVER WE CHOOSE TO REMEMBER THEM_


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

It's so hard when we lose our precious four legged family members, but for you Nath, it's doubly hard since ER visits coincided with holidays. You probably are suffering a sort of Post Traumatic Stress reaction of sorts. 

The first anniversary of things like Thanksgiving and Christmas are hard enough without them, but for you painful memories are also associated with the dates. 

I hope you can find some sort of new way to celebrate with your pups, but keep the Bridge Babies in memory with you. Maybe putting one ornament for Belle and General on the tree and saying a special prayer or remembering a fun holiday event with them can help. Then do something special and new with your two puppies, and make it one of those happy memories you will always have and cherish. They deserve to have a special first holiday with you as well.

Last Christmas was really hard here in our house, because we lost Barkley earlier in the year. I made sure to put one of Barkley's ornaments out on the mantel. I have two artificial wreaths at home that hang on interior doors. Both have photo frame ornaments--one is for the Bridge boys and one is for our living dog(s). It was so hard to put Barkley's ornaments on the other wreath, but he was still with us, just in spirit. 

HUGS....


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Thanks guys. Maybe you are right about it all being so much around the holidays. The puppers are actually the ones who keep me from going crazy. My daughter's been going through that 8 going on 21 stuff this week too. Must be going around the house.


----------



## jadellies (Sep 20, 2011)

The holidays were always a special time around our house too. Molly had one of those "jingle bells" collars that she loved to wear. We have one for Max too, but Molly would always pull it off of him, I guess she was the only one who could be special. I can't imagine Max or Tonka wearing one this year... 
I hope we will be able to make some new memories, some days are just so hard, but I know they will get better. 
Nath - I hope it will get better for you...I've been there with that daughter thing. I'm happy to report that she will return to normal - eventually.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Well, this is why I come to you guys in my darkess moments. The folks who understand my love for my dogs. Lauren and I got into a fight over a pair of shoes at Target. We left without them because of her demand to get them. They are perfect for her Halloween costume and winter, but would not get them in principal. At 9pm when she went to bed, I ran back up there to get them since the "sparkle" shoes go quickly. Good decision since they were almost gone. I would have felt bad for some reason. I am thankful to have my Golden friends this holiday. I felt stripped and alone last year.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I totally agree with you being nervous for the holidays. Usually I am excited to get out my ornaments and remember past and present fur babies. This year however, I am nervous because I can't remember what Bella's first and only ornament looks like. First time ever that I only got one Christmas...I feel so robbed. Thanks stupid neighbor for killing my girl. Maybe Santa's reindeer could leave them presents (lot's of piles) for them!! Anyway there are a lot of us here who have to push through and be happy for our babies that are still with us...and the rest of or family!! We can have each other to vent here if we need it!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I couldn't stand to be in my house last Christmas without the girls. I rented a little cottage on the coast and got through the best I could. I am looking forward to making new memories with Jordan this holiday season, but I know there will still be an empty spot in my heart. I am so sorry you have to feel this.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Claire's Friend said:


> I couldn't stand to be in my house last Christmas without the girls. I rented a little cottage on the coast and got through the best I could. I am looking forward to making new memories with Jordan this holiday season, but I know there will still be an empty spot in my heart. I am so sorry you have to feel this.


It's come up a couple of times that I want to rent something in the hill country and get a Charlie Brown X-mas tree. It's hard when you have an 8 year old which I think might be the last Santa time. I could barely hold myself together last Christmas morning and she was a big support to me. Perhaps, this is a blessing that I go through some of this stuff now and have a good holiday season for Lauren.

You've gone through so much too! Maybe, we should buy a special candle for all our Golden friends and light them during the holiday in our houses, but festive bright colors that puts smiles on our faces.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I had a forum angel here last year who really brightened my holidays by sending my Toby a huge box of Christmas goodies. (S)he knew how sad we were about facing the holidays without our Barkley and decided to surprise Toby (and us). Thanks again forum angel.:smooch::smooch: I hope (s)he reads this! :crossfing


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Nath said:


> It's come up a couple of times that I want to rent something in the hill country and get a Charlie Brown X-mas tree. It's hard when you have an 8 year old which I think might be the last Santa time. I could barely hold myself together last Christmas morning and she was a big support to me. Perhaps, this is a blessing that I go through some of this stuff now and have a good holiday season for Lauren.
> 
> You've gone through so much too! Maybe, we should buy a special candle for all our Golden friends and light them during the holiday in our houses, but festive bright colors that puts smiles on our faces.


For years I did a candle ceremony on New Year's Eve for all the Claire's Friends dogs, and others, that had past. I never had to include my own dogs in this before. There was no way last year I was able to do it, but I am hoping this year to restart the tradition. Everyone is welcome to join in.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

I really don't want to even think about the holidays. We lost Jake two days before Thanksgiving last year and then Lillie on New Year's Day. Now our son isn't going to be here Thanksgiving.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Maddie'sMom2011 said:


> I really don't want to even think about the holidays. We lost Jake two days before Thanksgiving last year and then Lillie on New Year's Day. Now our son isn't going to be here Thanksgiving.


Terry, that is why I posted my thread to get some support not for just myself but for everyone who is having a hard time. I am sorry that you have gone through so much as well. Please feel free to reach out at anytime.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Claire's Friend said:


> For years I did a candle ceremony on New Year's Eve for all the Claire's Friends dogs, and others, that had past. I never had to include my own dogs in this before. There was no way last year I was able to do it, but I am hoping this year to restart the tradition. Everyone is welcome to join in.


You gave me an idea. Thanks... I'll let you know.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Your posts have always made me stop and think how precious life is. I am so sorry you are having a difficult time, i couldnt imagine. Holidays are tough, hang in there i pray it gets just alittle easier for you ..


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

We lost our Snobear right around Easter last year and lost our Smooch a few weeks before Christmas last year.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I know the feeling. Cancer got kaycee in may 3 years ago. That christmas we got out box that had all our stockings (and lots of other stuff) in it and the first thing i pull out was the stocking with kaycee's name on it. And sat down bawling.

Several years ago i made ornaments for eachof our dogs, and for our cat. I blended paints to try to come up with the right shades of golde for the 5 retrievers and the 2 irish setters. Pippi, cat was no problem, she was black with white trim. Now i only have honey,but the others go on the tree every year. Kaycee and hunter were litter mates and best buds--i hang their ornaments together. Buck and scooter were full brothers, different litters, and also best buds. I hang theirs together. I makes me sad, but i feel they are still with us.


----------

